# keeping new baby cool in hot weather



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi
just a quickie, I am getting worried about keeping baby cool especially at night in this hot weather.  The bedrooms are so hot and the temperature guide in our babies room is showing 24(too hot) even late at night.  Im worried about the risk of cot death, and its really playing on my mind - also, my partner hates having windows open at night and there fore although I was planning on having baby inwith us, was reconsidering and had thought of having him in his own room next door just so I can keep the window open and keep the room cooler.

can you give me some guidance as I am flapping about this and baby isnt here yet!! 

thanks very much
lou x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Remember just because you are hot doesnt mean that your baby will be as when they are first born they are unable to regulate their body temp. Feel the back of the neck. If warm baby is warm etc

There are simple things that you can do:

-during hot weather your baby will only need to wear a vest and nappy at night. You may have to use a cotton sheet as a cover if it gets cooler during the early hours. 

-If its really hot and you feel that your baby is overheating you can use a fan in the room, but it must not faced directly at your baby. 

- tepid sponge during the day if  hot

-avoid holding for long periods

- look at curtains that help to keep a room cool

- having a window open will help.....explain to your hubby about the importance of keeping baby with you in the same room.  

Please also be extremley careful when travelling in your car. Use a sun visor, but even with this your baby may still become very hot in his/her car seat. Take your baby out of the seat as soon as possible and avoid long journeys during bouts of really hot weather (or take more regular breaks).

hope this helps

Good luck!

Jxx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,
gosh - that was quick.  Thank you for your reply.  Really is appreciated.  
Lou x


----------

